# RT9K/6 --

## DL8RCB

RT9K/0       IOTA AS-203 NEW ONE

    2015    RT9K/0       IOTA AS-203  NEW ONE!              (   - ).            - , RR-13-18    RRA.   :   UA9KDF (RRC#875) - ,   UA0ZC (RRC#218),   RW0BG (RRC#869),    UA0BA (RRC#145),   RA9LR (RRC#375),   RA0ZJ,   UA0ZFW    UA9KAM.    - 19 ,                1500     .                  ,         . 
         CW, SSB  DIGI (PSK, APRS, Pactor)   40-10   RT9K/0.             *2-   TS-590S*, * DI-03*,   , * EXPERT 1.3-FA*   "SPE",   * SteppIR BigIR DX*  Cushcraft A4S.        IC-7100,  DigiMaster Pro3, SCS P4 Dragon DR-7800, SCS Tracker, Macbook Pro,   ,  SteppIR BigIR DX  ATAS-120. QSL via RX9KM.

        ,        .      : Iridium 9575, Spot Gen3, ID-51.      -      GOPRO HERO3+, PENTAX K-7  . 
      - (.-).             IOTA NEW ONE  AS-203.       ,     .           .    ,     .     www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/0 . 
73!   UA9OBA, RRC#1

----------

R5AU, RX1AL

----------


## UA0IT

,      RP12  MWA

----------


## DL8RCB

> 2-   TS-590S,  DI-03,   ,  EXPERT 1.3-FA   "SPE",    SteppIR BigIR DX  Cushcraft A4S.


 
http://www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/0

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


        op. UA9KB

----------


## DL8RCB

,   

    OziExplorer

----------


## DL8RCB

> !


   ,  
 209221

----------

Igor@D66

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


-   ,

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...AS-203-NEW-ONE

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## RZ3DFZ

!?  ?

----------

RV4LX

----------


## RZ3DFZ

.   ,,      ,     .
 !

----------

RL3Q

----------


## DL8RCB

?!

   6  

2015-08-25 10:50:05 CEST: *RT9K*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/084838h5258.66N/15841.01EiIOTA AS-203 www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/0 (battery:
2015-08-25 11:50:05 CEST: *RT9K*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/094809h5258.66N/15841.01EiIOTA AS-203 www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/0 (battery:

----------


## DL8RCB

> ...


 

 - ?

----------


## ua0snv

51  ,

----------


## RX1AL

,     aprs.fi   "".       - 424 /.
   ... :
2015-08-26 02:00:26
424 km/h
IOTA AS-203 www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/0 (battery:
[APRS via TCPIP*,qAU,RK3FWD-2]

----------


## DL8RCB

> aprs.fi   "".


,
   ,        
  7  


 ,   

*  15 ():*




> "".


       7

----------


## DL8RCB

> .. .


 
 209727



 ,   ""   ,         ""

----------

R3DE

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> "".


   "" :Razz:

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


 ,       " "

http://www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/0#spot

     "" 


   APRS

----------


## RV3MP

,     ... 
 ... ...  ,   ,   ...   .
 ,      CQ...  9+++.       .

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,     ...


 Spotter
 Freq.
 DX
 Time
 Info
 Country

RW3DD

18074.5
RT9K/MM

10:11 26 Aug
correct call
Asiatic Russia

US4IQ-@

18074.5
RT9K/MM

10:04 26 Aug
cq
Asiatic Russia

UA2FF

18074.5
RT9K/MM

09:42 26 Aug
RDA KT-06
Asiatic Russia

UA2FF

14025.5
RT9K/MM

09:37 26 Aug

Asiatic Russia

RW3DD

14025.5
RT9K/MM

09:06 26 Aug
cq cq
Asiatic Russia

SM5DJZ

14025.0
RT9K/MM

08:45 26 Aug
nw changed call
Asiatic Russia

RT1Q

14025.8
RT9K/MM

07:55 26 Aug

Asiatic Russia

I2YBC

14025.0
RT9K/MM

07:55 26 Aug
go tu as203 g/l
Asiatic Russia

JH1FNU

14025.0
RT9K/MM

07:29 26 Aug
TNX QSO.
Asiatic Russia

SM6CUK

14025.7
RT9K/MM

07:22 26 Aug
Nw here
Asiatic Russia

SM6CUK

14025.0
RT9K/MM

07:16 26 Aug
On way to AS-203
Asiatic Russia

UA0CID-@

14015.0
RT9K/0

21:35 25 Aug
CQ CQ RDA KT-06
Asiatic Russia

UA0CID-@

14015.0
RT9K/MM

21:33 25 Aug
CQ CQ
Asiatic Russia




 Spots shown only from the last 30 days. For history search, go to the spot search page.

----------


## DL8RCB

> -

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


 
2015-08-26 18:40:06 CEST: *RT9K*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/163611h5131.16N/15611.07EiIOTA AS-203 www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/0 (battery:
     ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> ...


     ...........
  , 1   6 ,  - 

 :
2015-08-27 04:55:09 CEST: *RT9K*>APU25N,TCPIP*,qAS  ,RT9K-6::UA0SNV   :ack37
2015-08-27 04:55:59 CEST: *RT9K*>APU25N,TCPIP*,qAS  ,RT9K-6::UA0SNV   :ack38

*RT9K-6*     145825

----------



----------


## ua0snv

> 


   ,    ,    .....
UI-view ,

----------



----------

..   ,       CQ CQ RT9K/0 ....
  ,    ,    !

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## /UA9LT

RA9LR  ,       ...
1500     -     "" . , ,   !

----------


## RA3AV

> 500 ,


    -   ,  800    3

----------


## DL8RCB

20 40

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


  :

"Temperatura 7  veter  3 metr a volna 1 metr  
pogoda yasnaya skorost 6 uzlov tak vse otlichno 
Team rt9k"

----------



----------


## DL8RCB

> RDA   ?


 :
http://www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/0

     1   

 06:01

----------


## R3VA

KT-13

----------



----------


## DL8RCB

28   12

----------



----------

,     CQ  ... :Crying or Very sad: 
,        ?

----------


## DL8RCB

:

*speed went down do 7 km
we go against a wind 
Wind is 6 mtr 
Waves 2 mtrs 
stirs a bit 
temp 9 C 
Sky is clear
736 km to the island
*
*73 team rt9k*

* rw0bg 
 Latitude:56.68135 
 Longitude:155.91533 
 GPS location Date/Time:08/29/2015 05:58:09 KRAT 

** Message:ALL OK, my w puti*



  05:40

----------


## RV2FW

14.020 now. UA0ZC/mm.   ,    -14.
  ..
 ,      , ..  .
  -     2 .   .    100   ATAS-120.   .
       ""

----------


## DL8RCB

Vsem privet skorost upala do 7 km idem protiv vetra veter 6 metrov volna 2 metra boltaet 
po tihonku temperatura 9 gradusov do tochki ostalos 736 km nebo yasnoe 

73 team rt9k

 15

----------

Igor@D66,

----------


## DL8RCB

04 50


 rw0bg 
 Latitude:58.11279 
 Longitude:157.49493 
 GPS location Date/Time:08/30/2015 07:26:58 KRAT 

 Message:ALL OK, my w puti

----------


## ua0snv



----------


## ua0snv

,   ,  1420      350 ...

----------



----------


## DL8RCB

6 40

----------



----------


## RA1WU

?

----------


## RU6AI

?

----------



----------


## DL8RCB

" "  ,  .......

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,    ,   .


  ?

 20 00  
http://www.dxsummit.fi/#/?dx_calls=R6DCS,RT9K,RT9K%2FMM

----------


## VICT

-       ?

----------


## RU6AI

> -       ?


RSGB  ... :Razz:

----------


## DL8RCB

"* 
   KT-**.""

* :

Ok,na obratnom puti razwernem na korable steppir I podkluchim kilovatt 
Po othodu informacii netu, zawtra vecerom svyaz s korablem, moget budet informaciya 

Igor ua9kdf

----------


## DL8RCB

, 



 Latitude:62.34288 
 Longitude:163.46498 
 GPS location Date/Time:09/07/2015 08:40:13 YEKT

----------


## DL8RCB

!
2015-09-07 05:50:04 CEST: *RT9K*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/034013h6220.57N/16327.90EiThe expedition continued our way to IOTA AS
2015-09-07 05:50:14 CEST: *RT9K*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/034914h6220.57N/16327.90EiIOTA AS-203 www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/0 (battery:
2015-09-08 03:50:08 CEST: *RT9K*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/014606h6220.53N/16327.95EiIOTA AS-203 www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/0 (battery:
2015-09-08 03:50:18 CEST: *RT9K*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/014742h6220.53N/16327.95EiIOTA AS-203 www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/0 (battery:


http://aprs.fi/#!call=a%2FRT9K&time  range=3600&tail=3600

----------


## DL8RCB

rw0bg :

 !
  :
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Latitude:62.34136 
 Longitude:163.46695 
 GPS location Date/Time:09/09/2015 04:00:44 KRAT

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


      88
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...-NEW-ONE/page9

       RW0BG-12

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,  ?


 

 :
    rw0bg-12


*  31 ():*

  UA9KDF

----------


## DL8RCB

11 20

----------


## ua0snv

,   130 ...

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


5

----------


## DL8RCB

21 45

----------


## ua0snv

390

----------


## DL8RCB

> 04 31



08 10

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## DL8RCB

18

----------


## ua0snv

,  ....

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 !

------------------------------------------------------
Privet wsem wstali w buhtu kvacinskogo zaliva ogidaem
tajfun skolko budem tut ne izvestno den dva ili nedelu.
na sputnike koncilis dengi pochta tolko cerez KW RMS .
Kinte info w reflektor i viber plisss
do misa lopatka 775 km

Igor & Team RT9K
------------------------------------------------------
  !
     ( ,    ,  
   (. UA0BA))
 .    -  . ,   .
   .
*    RMS.*
     Viber.
   - 775 .
-------------------------------------------------------

 
   - UA0BA

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## ua0snv

....

----------


## ua0snv

,

----------


## ua0snv

....

----------


## DL8RCB

.
 RW0BG  QTH- ,   
   - QO87NT.
      - .
   -    !!!
   ,  .

      -  .

----------


## ua0snv

> - .


   118           :Razz: .

----------


## DL8RCB

> ( ,    ,  
>    (. UA0BA))


   UA0BA




> 118


,      UA0BA

----------


## ua0snv

,    :Wink:

----------


## DL8RCB

!

----------------------------------------------------------------
v 4 utra vishli v more
ckorost 4 uzla
veter 7 metrov
volna 2 metra
pogoda pasmurnaya +10
idem potixonku k misu Lopatka
Igor
----------------------------------------------------------------
 4    .
 - 4 .
 - 7 /.
 - 2 .
 - , +10.
    .
.
 
   - UA0BA
 .  ( RDA KK-66 )
ua0ba@yandex.ru
 ICQ: 11727506

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## DL8RCB

> RT9K/0 IOTA AS-203,NEW ONE


   CQHAM.RU,     .

----------


## R3DE

> NEW ONE -


 .      ,  -   .      -       . 
      .  .  . :Razz:

----------


## R3DE

> :
>       :
> 
> Proveli 5 tysyach qso pogoda pasmurnaya dogd obsledovali ostrov nashli razrushenij mayak 1972 goda prodolgaem rabotat v efire 
> Igor 73
>     5000 (  QSO)


  , .

----------


## R3DE

*DL8RCB*, 

 , ,  .
,  ,     ""  . :Shocked:

----------


## ua0snv

850 ....

----------


## DL8RCB

DB0ANF

----------


## ua0snv

UA9KDF....

Message ID: VSW5WHUR6FG0
Date: 2015/09/15 07:29
From: UA9KDF
To: UA0SNV 
Source: UA9KDF
Subject: Re://WL2K TEST

Privet
mi wse eshe w more storm kolbasit hodu netu wsego 4 uzla doshli do krutogorova mayaka

eshe dnej 5 polzti

73 team rt9k

 :Wink:

----------


## DL8RCB

10 20 



13 20

----------


## DL8RCB

17 51 


20 20

----------


## ua0snv

,       AS-142, ,    .
   .

Message ID: C3VKIB33CDS1
Date: 2015/09/16 22:10
From: UA9KDF
To: UA0SNV 
Source: UA9KDF
Subject: Re://WL2K TEST


--------
Igor ya wash trek pishu i wykladywau na cqham.
73!! Vasily.
------------

na AS-142 visadka nepoluchaetsya volna 4 metra ot ostrova raspogoditsya tolko k subote gdat ne mogem k sogeleniu (petlya na treke ugovarivali kapitana   :Smile:  )

RT9K Team

*  52 ():*

    ,      :Wink:

----------


## DL8RCB

!

   :
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------rw0bg Latitude:50.94161 Longitude:156.51382 GPS location Date/Time:09/17/2015 03:27:50 KRAT Message:ALL OK, my w puti Click the link below to see where I am located. http://fms.ws/QiUda/50.94161N/156.51382E If the above link does not work, try this link: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=e...UTF8&z=12&om=1 rw0bg You have received this message because rw0bg has added you to their SPOTcontact list. Ready for Adventure FindMeSPOT.com ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------    :http://aprs.fi/#!mt=roadmap&z=9&call...0&tail=604800    - UA0BA .  ( RDA KK-66 ) ua0ba@yandex.ru ICQ: 11727506

06 10

----------


## DL8RCB

11 10

----------


## DL8RCB



----------


## ua0snv

:Wink: 
,      ,   :Sad:  :Sad: 

*  11 ():*

 ,     ,      .
 73!! .

----------


## ua0snv

:Wink: , .....

----------


## DL8RCB

RT9K/0   -,     
  .   -  
     (2 3 -2 ),  RT9K/0  
 CLUBLOG    RSGBIOTA     
.     LOTW,        
 ITU 25.  /MM      
RX3RC.  C    RDA   ,  
  /MM   .
    RT9K/0 AS-203       
  .    ( )  
 -        
RX9KM.
   CLUBLOG   . ( DONATION   PAYPAL  
      )  .
 AS-142  ,    -   
(120  ),          
  - ,   ,       
,     , 690   .
       ,      
  ,       
,         
   .       - 
"  ,      ". 
        .
  - , ,  -  .  
    -   UA9KAM.
      ,   
,     .
     -   
 ,         
,       / " ", 
   .
   ,   .


-- 
___

 , 

73!
---------------------------
de UA9KDF
RRC#875
AC#303
www.qrz.com/db/ua9kdf
www.qrz.com/db/rt9k Club Station

ua9kdf@inbox.ru

----------



----------

RX1AL,

----------


## DL8RCB

,  




*  :*   (   99,9%)

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


,     -     .

----------


## DL8RCB

>

----------


## DL8RCB



----------

897, CHACK, Igor@D66, ua4dt

----------


## Igor@D66

> RT9K


Anatoly, spasibo za video, otlichnoe kino!

----------


## DL8RCB

RT9K
http://tyumenradio.webtalk.ru/viewto...p?id=171#p5570

----------


## DL8RCB

QSL  ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 

  ""  43

----------


## DL8RCB

> QSL  ,


   QSL

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## DL8RCB

-- RT9K/6,
  ,      
   ,      ѻ,
  25   3 ,        - ,   -       .
    ,     :
*Expedition*,    ;
*Pilot*,    ,     QTH;
*Mixed*,        ,    .

----------


## DL8RCB

> 25   3 ,        - ,


 
http://www.dxsummit.fi/#/?include=14...calls=RT9K%2F6

* :* 
*  --* *RT9**K/7/**QRP:*   R6DCS,   UD6ANY.
*:*   UA6AGW, KR-02;   UA6G, ST-06;   RA4HL, SR-19;   R4II, SR-19.
*:* 40, 20 .
*:* SSB.
*      :*
*26*   13.00  15.00 .   (), 2850 ., 1 .. ( ), KC-08, LN03LP.
*27 , * ,  13.00  15.00 .  , 2800 ., / (), KC-08, LN03LP.
*28*    13.00  15.00 .  , 2892 ., 1 .., KC-08, LN03NO.
*29*   10.00  17.00 .   , 2348 ., KC-08, LN03NO.
*30*   13.00  15.00 .  , 2789 ., /, KC-08, LN03NO.
*01 ,* ** ,  13.00  15.00 .  , 1770 ., KC-04, LN03RQ

----------

Igor@D66

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## DL8RCB

> http://www.dxsummit.fi/#/?include=14...calls=  RT9K%2F6


 *
*, ,     
        ,      ,   ,      ,      -- RT9K/6       .
              ,     ,  ,              .
           ,          (R6DCS)   ĸ (UD6ANY),     -       ,    . 
   ,    -,   --  ,   .
    -,      .                     (KC-08),        ,    (2.850 .),          - (2.560 .),          -    .
     ,             -,    ,    .    . ,     ,      .     ,  - ,    .    ,      .     ,      . 
         ,      ,    .     ,      ,   ,     ,    .    ,   ,  ,    .     ,      - ,     ,        . 
    ,         ,      ,     . ,    ,    ,         .   ,      ,    .  ,    ,   ,    .
    ,     ,  ,       .    ,  ,        ,   - . 
          ,       ,       ,    -   .


*


*https://new.vk.com/mountain_expedition_  group

*
*

----------

ur7hfo

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,    ,      ,       -



        -    (4  7 )
https://yadi.sk/i/Esqd2OiasL2oq

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## DL8RCB

> -,     "


 R6DCS :
  9 ,    ""

----------


## DL8RCB

* R6DCS :*

  ,         "  " RMA-2016,    23  25        ,    .
  ,       " RMA-2016".
 ,  ,      ,     -   ,    "  ",    ,      "--" RT9K/6.   ,        .
    : 
https://vk.com/dxmountain; 
E-mail: Gorizont08@bk.ru; 
. 8 929 837 80 41; 8 928 332 33 82.

----------


## DL8RCB

R6DCS


  2016 , ,   ,       ѻ,            " ",       ,       -   . 
 " ",   ,      " - ",      . 
    ,    ,     . 
      ,     "  ",         3000 .,  "Ÿ  ",        3000 . 
 ,    ,   ,   .
hamlog.ru    "  " http://gory.hamlog.ru/.      ,      (LOG),    

 R6DCS

     ,  4  13  2016 .,             " "   " ,    "   " ",         ,       . ,   ,    ,             ,     ,     R7LN ( ).  ,                ,   ""  "-",   ,       . 
 ,  ,      ,    ,      .
 ,      ,    ,  UA6XFB,   , -.  ,      ,     ().  ,       ,   ,    ,   ,   ,       .
,     -    ,         .

   R6DCS

----------

ua6bct

----------


## DL8RCB

:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvhUruTHbOM

----------

ua6bct

----------


## DL8RCB

,      - ,    ,             --  RT9K/6. ,      ,     .
  ,  2  15 ,    -,       (        2014 ),   RT9K/7.
,   17  25         -   -,    ,      ,   RT9K/6.
,  2  12      ,      - ,   RT9K/7.
            ,    2015 ,      -,   RT9K/6.
 ,   ,    ,          .    3  13 ,     QRP     ,   20  40 ., ATAS-25,  YAESUFT-817ND.

    : Ÿ  ;       ,           .   ,            --      , ,    -,   ,   R6DCS)   ĸ (    ,    R6DGO).     :   ();   ĸ ();   ();   ()     (St.Petersburg).

  ,            .  ,                        ,    .     ,     ,   ,      ,       ,   .    ,          ,   ,         .    ,        ,     ,      .
      :

3.08   -, 12-16.00, 3691 ., LN13FJ
4.08    , 20.00, 3350 ., LN13GJ
5.08   , 16-18.00, 3700 ., LN13GI
9.08     , 9-18.00, 2200 ., LN13JF
10.08   , 11-14.00, 3666 ., LN13JF
10.08    16-20.00, 3800 ., LN13IF
11.08  . , 12-14.00, 4045 ., LN13IF
11.08   , 18-20.00, 3693 ., LN13IF
12.08 (13.08)    ,  , 14-20.00, 3286 ., LN13FH
13.08 (14.08)   , 12-15.00, 3546 ., LN13EH

   ,      **    20, 40  2 .( 145.500  145.525)
http://gory.hamlog.ru/        HAMLOG.  ,      HAMLOG   25  30 ,       ,    .

 .

  "  " --   ,   .
 RT9K/6 --     "--".

----------

ur7hfo

----------


## DL8RCB

*      2017.*
*     .*

        -   -,              RT9K/6  --,        ,           2  12 .
  ,     .  ,     RT9K-   -,      .
   ,    ,      ,       ,           .
   ,     4200    ,       ,      - .                ,      .
,         ,      ,         -        ,   ,  ,     .     ,      ,        ,        YAESUFT-817,      7 ,    ,       .   ,       , ,  ,     .  ,   ,     , , ,          .    ,       .
      Ÿ  ,      2012 ,  RT9K/7/P.    20, 40  

2 .    ,        ,   ,     QRP  ( )  5 .,           ,          .  ,          HAMLOG (http://gory.hamlog.ru/).           14 .
   :

 ĸ (R6DGO)  ,     ,     RT9K/6 --.  (R6DCS)  ,  ,           RT9K/6 --.  (UA9KAM)  - (),    RT9K-.   -,      .   ,      .   ,      .   ,      .   ,      .   ,  . 
(       https://vk.com/mountain_expedition_group).
  "  " --   ,   .
 RT9K/6 --     "--".
http://vk.com/mountain_expedition_group
E-mail:gorizont08@bk.ru
Skype: gorydliavseh8502
: +7 929 837 80 41

----------

ur7hfo

----------


## R6CQ

> .


    -   .   ?

----------

R6CQ

----------


## DL8RCB

> -- RT9K/6


  ,  5  40 ,  *.mp4
https://yadi.sk/i/xKXubn-G3N2YAf

----------

ur7hfo

----------


## DL8RCB

-2017.  ,





         ,   ,  ,    ,    ,   ,   ,       .
       ,   ,         .       ,    ,        ,           -- --       ,      2015 . 
 ,   .         .    - ,   . 
       ,  ,      ,       ,       ,          ,         . 
  ,                ,    INTERHAM-2017,  ,      ,  ,       ,    ,              .  ,    ,      , ,   ,     .
        ,     ,       .               ,              ,         ,   .                . 
       ,   ,      (R6DCS)   ĸ (R6DGO),        .   ,  ,     -,    -           (UA9KAM). 
  ,  -,   ,    ,  ,        ,    ,        . 
                      , ,   ,  ,    .     ,      ;     ; ,       ,       -    ,    ;                   .  
         ,     ,       .        4200 ,                .             ,     ,     .    ,   ,      .      ,          ,    ,     ,    .           ,      . 
            .     ,     ,   ,     .         ,     -  ,         -    . 
            ,  ,       ,          .   ,       ,      .   ,     , ,     ,   ,       ,        . ,     ,   ,         ,      .     ,      .       ,        .   ,    ,     ,    ,    . 
                ,         ,    ,       .     ,         . ,   ,  ,  . 
     -    ,      .  ,  ,     .      ,     ,          . ,    ,      .      ,     ,      ,    ,     .   ,     .  ,   ,     .         -   . 
      ,   ,        .   ,   .    ,          .     ,    ,      .       ,   ,     ,       .     
           ,         . , ,        ,  ,              ,    ,      .   ,   ,        . 
          ,  .      ,        ,    ,           .      ?    .   ,       ,     .     ,  .   ,  ,   , ,   . ,             
      .      .       ,      .      ,    .  ,        ,         ,   .   ,  -       ,    ,    .    .       , ,    ,     . 
           .    ,  . -  , ,  ,     ,      ,         . 
        ,   ,      ,      .      ,    ,       ,     .

----------

ur7hfo

----------


## DL8RCB

http://predgorie-online.ru/flag-gaze...e-gory-kazbek/

----------

RK6ATW

----------


## DL8RCB

*  R6DIR   "  "*


https://www.qrz.ru/news/14909.html

----------

